# Record by channel screen



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

I'd like to suggest a "small" change to the "Record by Channel" page. I would like to see a different widget for the channel selection. The small box for the date is fine, but the small box for the channel is a pain. I don't know what order the channels are in or what the numbers are. I would rather see a full-page list of the channels so I can page through them until I find "MSNBC" or "TNT." When I select the channel, it could shrink off to the left side so I can see more of the program title.


----------

